# MAF sensor ?



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i was thinking about something i seen done on a different car. the removed the sensor from the housing and mounted in the CAI pipe eliminating the housing. i know you probaly wont benifit anything from it but i was thinking about experimenting with the idea. anyone think it will work? also ive seen turbo miatas where they just eliminated the MAF all together. i didnt see how it still ran right but then i met some dude with an audi and he took his out too but he said it still has a MAP sensor so i didnt cause it to run funny. anyways i was just thinking up some ideas.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

maybe doctors could remove the nervous system from our brains and then we dont have to feel pain any more. If you remove the MAF i think the computer in the car is gonna go on strike until you bring it back.


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

yea i know that, im just curious about the other thing.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Our cars wouldn't run because we don't have map sensors at all. Besides, a MAF is more accurate than a MAP anyways. Some guys run a bored MAF on their SR20 powered cars but I'm thinking the gains are minimal.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you will gain nothing at all, infact you will probably not even get your car out of limp mode like that.....you can add a map sensor with something like an e-manage but you still can not eliminate the maf on our cars, we do not have a stock map sensor. why would you want to do it anyway?, the stock maf is not restricting your 1.6 anyway, btw do you even know what a maf does???


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

yes i know what a MAF does and yes i know it the car wont run without it. and i know that cars with MAF and MAP sensors can run without the MAF being hooked up. it was just an idea that i had and saw on another vehicle where they removed the sensor from the housing and mounted it in the intake pipe. and yes i now it probaly wont do any good on my "measly 1.6". it was just a simple thread to see if anybody has tried it or done it or have seen it done. nobody had to be negative about it.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i had to be negative and i'm sorry about that but if you did research and then used some logic, why would you want to do this, to waste time? we don't use map sensors, we need an maf and the housing is there for a reason. it has nothing to do with it being a measly 1.6, it has to do that maf is rated to meter far over th hp that you are making. ok if you know how a maf works then what kind of maf does nissan use in a sentra?


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

my MAF died on me while doing some checks on the MAF sensor in an attempt to re-calibrate it..

believe me you wouldn't like having a damaged MAF sensor..
car just wouldn't crank at all.

I had to connect it back in order to make a termination, and drove back in limp mode.

RPM couldn't exceed 2000, so imagine having to drive at 70kmh (I live outside of the USA)...anything above it would cause the car to rattle and even die.

Had to turn the aircon off as it couldn't handle the load and idle RPM was swinging like the 70's...

So my advise, after encountering this disaster, was never to meddle with the MAF sensor..by the way, I had to accept whatever price the mechanic quoted to me for a re-conditioned MAF from the scrap yard.


----------

